# How much difference does manufacturer make?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

AntennaCraft, Wingard, ChannelMaster .......

Does it really matter?

If you have a preference, what is it, and why?

I'm looking at one of these:

AntennaCraft 44 Element UHF / High-Band VHF Outdoor HDTV Antenna (HBU44) Boom Length: 116", VHF Range up to 80 Miles

AntennaCraft 55 Element UHF / High-Band VHF Outdoor HDTV Antenna (HBU55) Boom length: 144", VHF Range up to 100 Miles

My lowest channel station is on actual Ch 12 (not remapped), but it's around 65 miles. I'm thinking of the HBU55, but I'm concerned about the extra 30" boom length and wind load (mast is about 50' AGL). These both have shorter radials than traditional antennas since they don't need low VHF, so that should help some.

I do have a PreAmp, so maybe the HBU44 will do the trick.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I like Winegard myself because they publish specs that are meaningful to me.

What does TVfool show for your location?

http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=1


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Another vote for Winegard. I've had the occasion to use both Channel Master's and Winegard's technical support systems, and Winegard's absolutely shines in comparison to the nearly non-existent "support" offered by Channel Master.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Pretty sure Channel Master is now made in China, but they may all be.


----------

